# Read this if you want to recover!



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

If you are interested in a complete and permanent recovery from DP/DR, please watch my free videos on youtube as they will provide much hope to those you are still suffering. I am completely recovered, and there are many videos on my channel that answer common questions about DP/DR. Check it out and subscribe. I want ALL of you to recover from this. I am currently open to suggestions for new videos, so if anyone has any ideas please let me know on my youtube channel so I can answer your questions. Thank you!

All the best,
Sean


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

hey sean, just wondering if you could make a video on how the recovery process happens? like does this gradually lift? i feel like i have gotten so much better but then again I think maybe im just getting used to it. ya know?


----------



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

@ Yasin/Mind - Hey, I'm really sorry that I haven't been active recently on youtube or on here. I know that I mentioned in my first few videos that I was planning on making a video once a week; I realized that that wasn't practical, because of work and school it is very hard to find the time. I will however, continue posting videos, because your recovery is incredibly important to me. The book is coming along. There will be around 10 chapters. I am really excited about this, because a good friend of mine is a published author and he can get my foot in the door. My one motivation is to end this terrible epidemic! And you bet your ass that will happen.

@Kaitlynf - Sure! That would make for a great topic and probably be really helpful. It's very hard for people who are stuck in DP to understand how recovery happens. Just like it's very hard for people without DP/DR to understand what it is. But I will explain. Check within the next few days for the video on youtube. I am at college right now and my roommate is loud, so I have to record at a time when he isn't in the room. I'm sure you have gotten significantly better over the course of your experience, but you are still stuck in a rut. I can help with that


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you so much!


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you had panic attacks?

My DR/DP is related to my panic disorder and social anxiety


----------



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes Victor.

Prior to my experience with DP/DR, I experienced just about every anxiety spectrum disorder you can think of. Mainly hypochondriasis and panic disorder. For 5 years I averaged well over 10 panic attacks daily. With time the panic attacks subsided because my mind was displaced onto other fears and problems, mainly about my health. Then DP/DR came and replaced all of those problems. Then I got rid of the DP/DR and that cleared up everything else.


----------



## SpiderS (Jul 31, 2011)

While it's not a new thing and nobody doubts that the best thing for recovery it's a constant distraction (still there's a lot of people that don't know it, and it's good to be reminded again), but this breathing technique of yours is just _*amazing, *_thank you very much for this, I never was keen on meditation stuff but this is really interesting, and overall your "die hard" attitude is really inspiring for newbies and for dp/dr veterans as well. Keep doing good work!


----------



## blazing7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Victor Ouriques said:


> Did you had panic attacks?
> 
> My DR/DP is related to my panic disorder and social anxiety


Me too big time=(

really like your video and its so true! gonna try my best to do that


----------



## blazing7 (Nov 10, 2012)

by theway dpfree wher do i find more of your videos?


----------



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

you can find more of my videos on my youtube channel. Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5TyXp_7WNOXA3cD_rRAnVw?feature=guide


----------



## SM2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

i agree with everything you have to say. cheers for that.
steve


----------

